# Nick Cage moving to Western MA!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well it seems that Nick Cage will be living near the Governor if all things go well.
He and his lovely bride were in town doing a final walk though on a home and he spent part of the day skiing and at a spa nearby.

Cool huh?!?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

No.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

:L: Ditto


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

what town?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> what town?


Get to work Farva...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Haven't met him personally but a few guys I know have run into him on-duty and they tell me he wasn't the friendliest kinda guy. But who knows, maybe he's mellowed out. He does have some cool movies though!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Crvtte65 said:


> Get to work Farva...


eh...go back to bed.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nick Cage....super extra HOTT!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Can I have a big can of " WHO GIVES A SHIT"


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Nick Cage....sniper extra HOTT!!!


.
.
.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Please keep him west of 128...aka eastern New York.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Don't want to hijack the thread but speaking of the "west", did anyone see that piece on Bill O'Reilly about the curfew on "holiday" lights in Great Barrington?

http://www.billoreilly.com/newslettercolumn;jsessionid=EF9B70CAF454E0C377A7C79D94F647E2?pid=22497


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, saw it. O'Rielly rules!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I hear Nick picks a mean banjo on his front porch. He'll fit in quite splendidly out in Western MA. Keep him there please. *


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

wow...i actually had to google "nick cage" because i had no idea who you guys were talking about...cause i know him as nicholas cage...i need to stop doing double shifts and catch up on some Z's


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

And... is this important?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> And... is this important?


Only to SOT...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

andy0921 said:


> Only to SOT...


Cage was SOTs first real crush........... Second was NE.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Cage was SOTs first real crush........... Second was NE.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

don't hate the playa, hate the game...yo!
It seems it's going to be Richmond, down the street (really) from the gov.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Plus his wife is HAWT!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Richmond!!!
WTF? Why not just buy in VT or walk next door to NY. Anyone ever see _Deliverance?_


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Richmond!!!
> WTF? Why not just buy in VT or walk next door to NY. Anyone ever see _Deliverance?_


 Yes last night they had it on Cinemax and I said, wow, that's Wood taking it in the can.


----------



## hybrid (Dec 28, 2007)

why couldnt it be andy garcia


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think this still sums up how I feel


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

He's got a real purty mouth, aint he?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

As if we didn't deal with enough bad acting on traffic stops, now we have Mr. Cage.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

5-0 said:


> As if we didn't deal with enough bad acting on traffic stops, now we have Mr. Cage.


Try working out my way where in certain divisions, they're everywhere... Cage, Cruise, Lohan, Sutherland, Hilton, Ritchie, etc..

I've come across quite a few during my time on the job here, some have been cool while others have not.


----------

